
How did you get it to run on a Gameboy? - jordigh
http://20dollarlolita.tumblr.com/post/176285106968/the-actual-storys-so-much-cooler-than-that-i
======
tomerv
Using a Gameboy as a computer for an appliance sounds like a quirky solution,
but I can see a lot of similarity with products sold today. For example, many
new effect pedals for guitar have an accompanying Android/iPhone app, which
connects via Bluetooth and controls the settings of the effect. The problem
it's solving is a bit different: the pedal has room for a small computer in
it, but not for a screen. Effectively, it's using the smartphone as a screen
to save on cost and space.

~~~
joshumax
Gameboys have been used for years in many specialty industrial products due to
their inexpensive price point as well as their programmability and peripheral
interfaces. One was even found to be used in a medical device [1].

1: [https://hackaday.com/2017/09/24/game-boy-advance-hiding-
in-a...](https://hackaday.com/2017/09/24/game-boy-advance-hiding-in-a-medical-
device/)

~~~
pard68
Not to mention that programming on the GB/C is a joy. It is just C and if you
are not using sprites there is not really any need for Assembly even.

~~~
mhink
Hell, programming in Z80 assembly is really nice on the DMG/CGB. Although I
suppose that’s more due to the fact that RGBDS is a really nice assembler.

------
nickloewen
Wonderful. Nintendo also planned a knitting machine peripheral for the NES,
but unfortunately it never released:
[http://ca.ign.com/articles/2012/08/31/nintendo-almost-
made-a...](http://ca.ign.com/articles/2012/08/31/nintendo-almost-made-a-
knitting-add-on-for-nes)

------
Asooka
Does anyone know what the heck is going on with Tumblr's GDPR implementation?
I get the "please accept being tracked or click here to change your settings"
page. Then I opt-out of tracking (which is already against the GDPR, as you
have to opt- _in_ but whatever), save my options and get the same "accept
being tracked" page with all my settings reset! I'm using stock chrome on
stock android.

~~~
vertex-four
Tumblr’s parent (Oath, owned by Verizon) are basically using their power to
attack the GDPR by putting up what is an unnecessary roadblock to people
refusing to consent to their unnecessary tracking, in addition to dark
patterns in actually disabling tracking.

~~~
Bahamut
That sounds like a quick way to get hit by a big fine from the EU - I’d
probably attribute this to inconpetance rather than malice.

~~~
vertex-four
There's a lot of companies that are currently attempting to skirt the GDPR,
and are more likely than not failing to meet its requirements. There is very
little technical guidance from the regulators right now on what they require
from a consent dialog (what UI patterns are allowable, what are not, etc), and
businesses like Oath that make their living off collecting and processing user
data without consent are not going to change their business model without a
fight - which will be dragged through the courts over the next few years
because of the power involved on both sides.

------
travbrack
Relevant video: [https://youtu.be/ykRmzS-FYSQ](https://youtu.be/ykRmzS-FYSQ)

~~~
kalleboo
This video was a lot more informative (and corrects some of the misinformation
in the linked tumblr which states that Singer had the idea to develop it)

~~~
ufo
Her investigation was very thorough. I was impressed.

------
sehugg
The Gameboy has a (mostly) Z80-compatible CPU, used in all sorts of embedded
applications:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zilog_Z80#Embedded_systems_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zilog_Z80#Embedded_systems_and_consumer_electronics)

~~~
agumonkey
some peeps on IRC say the atmega328 is a z80 successor, and with esp8266/32
you can get high performance too (;)

------
kevin_thibedeau
> it’s actually the first commercially made computerized machine available for
> the domestic market.

Not by a long shot. There were plenty of home machines in the 90s that did
programmable decorative stitching as well as full embroidery.

------
mplewis
Aprilia, the motorcycle company, did this too! They built a programmer
cartridge for the RS50 scooter that allowed mechanics to derestrict the
scooter's performance:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXK8NHum4Zw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXK8NHum4Zw)

